# BB Issues with Eircom



## brazen_dude (3 Dec 2008)

I am a UTV customer for both Broadband(1MB) and Phone line... Recently as part of come back to Eircom scheme i signed up with Eircom on a condition that i will be given a 3MB bundle. Due course, Eircom switched the phone line to themselves and did not bothered about Broadband. 
After numerous phone calls with Eircom, i was told that i cant get 3MB broadband due to a issue with my phone line and they can only give me 1MB. Around 60 houses are in my estate most of them qualify for 3MB or 7MB except mine. As Eircom are not going to fix/upgrade my line i wanted to go back to UTV. 
Now in the end i have to sign up a 12month contract with UTV if i want to switch back which is making me go nuts.

My issue with Eircom is they never bothered to contact me about the strength of my phone line etc and simply switched my phone line to them. Do i have a case here to complain against Eircom since i have to undergo a fresh 12month contract with UTV? If yes, whom can i complain to (comreg??). I signed up with Eircom's customer representative that i will switch back to eircom only on the condition that they give me 3MB broadband if not the order is void....

thanks for reading....


----------



## steph1 (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: Issues with Eircom*

Hello brazen well I had a similar experience I signed up to 'go back to ' Eircom main reason being the quality of the broadband with utv was becoming a disaster with constant interruptions etc.  Anyway I was migrated back to eircom without as much as a phone call or email advising me when this would happen and was without broadband for almost a week and a half.  When I phoned I was put from pillar to post trying to sort it out with eircom blaming the other provider and vice versa.  

If anyone is thinking of changing just get some guarantee that you would be left without your internet for long periods while the changeover takes place.


----------



## neiphin (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: Issues with Eircom*

hello brazen , i had a different issue with eircom and broadband, where i was been mislead and took it up with comreg, they comreg are absolutly useless and told me to get my own legal advice , do not bother with them or u will be even more frustrated


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: Issues with Eircom*



neiphin said:


> hello brazen , i had a different issue with eircom and broadband, where i was been mislead and took it up with comreg, they comreg are absolutly useless and told me to get my own legal advice , do not bother with them or u will be even more frustrated



More taxpayers money wasted on ineffective regulators !


----------



## maz69 (3 Feb 2009)

Hi 

slightly different experience but might work in your case.

most houses in our area could get broadband but a few of us could not.

after waiting for years to get the landline BB I signed up for mobile BB and cancelled the home landline completley.

When i cancelled they wanted to know why so I told them if i couldnt get BB i wasnt going to bother with the phone line either.

they asked for my mobile number and said if BB became available could they call me?

I gave it to them, and two months after cancelling the phone line with them the engineer called to say he had "found" a line for me.

Needless to say I dont need it now and am managing perfectly well without landline, but it took me to actually cancel my account with them to get what I wanted.

they even offered me free re-connection!


----------

